# 2015 St. Louis Bike Show and Swap, January 25th!



## Talewinds (Nov 26, 2014)

Here it is, the date has been set!


----------



## tjkajecj (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks for posting, hope the weather cooperates.

Tim


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 14, 2014)

Looking forward to it as always. Can't wait.


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 14, 2014)

Wow, my wife is from Collinsville.


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Dec 15, 2014)

I will be there selling stuff again this year.  Last year was awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 28, 2014)

we have our space now. its time now to start pricing stuff. rob.


----------



## Lux Low (Dec 28, 2014)

Lux Low. com will be representing!  Booth F13


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 28, 2014)

Lux Low said:


> Lux Low. com will be representing!  Booth F13




Good deal Tyler. Looks like were neibors. Booth F15.


----------



## ranman (Dec 29, 2014)

Thinking about trying to make it this year. Is there typically much balloon/pre war items there?


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 29, 2014)

Yes there will be. Lots of good stuff to be found. Will be a great time as always. Rob.


----------



## JOEL (Dec 29, 2014)

Weather permitting I will be there.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 29, 2014)

Hope you can make it Joel. It was good talking with you last year. Rob.


----------



## richjw1946 (Jan 5, 2015)

I try to make this show every year!
Rich


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 8, 2015)

It's getting close. Good times!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Someone needs to take good pics--and post them! V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 8, 2015)

Will do Shawn. Either Brian or I will post pics the day after. Rob.


----------



## belkerx3 (Jan 12, 2015)

Is this show worth a 4 hour drive? Never been before and wonder if it's a large gathering or just a few guys. 

Thanks.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 12, 2015)

Don't want to be partial because it's our show, we got guys from Colorado to Florida to Alabama and beyond. It should meet your needs. It you attend, come see us. Space F15. Rob.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 18, 2015)

One week from today.


----------



## kccomet (Jan 20, 2015)

called about getting a space, but they are sold out. i set up last year and had a great time. im still going and guess ill have to sell in the parking lot


----------



## klunk! (Jan 22, 2015)

You can stick some stuff in my spot Jim.  I'll be there early.  Karl


----------



## kccomet (Jan 22, 2015)

thanks karl, i might take you up on that with a part or two. i was maybe still am bringing 4 or 5 bikes to sell. i did pretty well there last year. i think i sold 6 of the seven bikes i took and cried most of the way home. i might list a bike or three here to guage interest since i dont have a spot. thanks again karl thats what the hobby should be about


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 24, 2015)

ok guys. this is it.loading up the truck this afternoon. see yall there. rob.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Shouldn't we be seeing pics of this and Indy by now?  V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 25, 2015)

*St. Louis show today*

Great show. Did not pick up any bikes but did get lots of cool parts and accessories. Want to thank members matt(rusty2wheels) brian(tale winds) ted(stl ted) and rick( Rickyd) tyler(Luxlow bikes) and marty(1018 kustoms). Also to my good friends and local collectors mark lazzerechi and dan Schmidt with rich Rohan.Good times had by all. Rob.


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 25, 2015)

Had a really nice time today catching up with you guys. My attention has been away from the hobby for several months, investing time and money in a couple other hobbies and trying to force myself off an addiction to these old bikes. Today was a great turnout by the public, took home some hardware for the bike I put in the show, and walked out the door having bought nothing, which was what I had intended. Still love old bikes and looking forward to Memory Lane in the spring. I'll post some photos when I get some free time on Tuesday.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 26, 2015)

I apologize for the upside down pics and unfortunently can't seem to fix them.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jan 26, 2015)

*swap meet pictures*

thanks rob for putting the pictures on .sure like that shellby super nice !!!!!!!from bicycle larry


----------



## STL TED (Jan 26, 2015)

I also wanted to thank Rob for posting some pics. I had a great time and got to visit some old friends and made many new ones. Thanks to everyone that visited with Me , Rob , and Matt at booth F15.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Jan 26, 2015)

Had a good time at the show/swap yesterday.  Got to meet some new friends, and see some old ones too.  Picked up a great new Airman for the collection (thanks Ted) and a few small parts too.


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 29, 2015)

The BMX crowd was already in the house before we had even set up the show area...


----------

